
MongoHub - MongoDB GUI administration tool for mac - sant0sk1
http://mongohub.todayclose.com/
======
jpcx01
Been using it for a few months. It's got potential! Latest redesign looks
awesome, unfortunately it broke a ton of stuff. Unstable as all hell, but its
open source so hopefully the community can help fix. I know I'll try to help

------
karanbhangui
Why does it only support Snow Leopard or higher? Why not 10.5?

------
dutchbrit
Awesome, this is exactly what I needed! Looking forward to trying it out later
on today.

